# in-line heaters?



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Has anybody used one of those in-line heaters by Rena that are made for the filstar xp's? Just curious if they were any good............

Thanks,
Robb


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

If you're talking about the SmartHeaters, then yes, I've used them and love them. With the XPs (and their HOBs, I believe) they act as the intake tube for the heater, which removes a piece of equipment in the tank (they can also be used as traditional submersibles if you don't use Rena filters). They're built like tanks (very solidly built) and seem to be very accurate.

I'm surprised how little I've run across them online, but I've been very pleased with the two I have.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, but im actually considering the Hydor in-line heaters now.........
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/P ... =3578+3743
i read more on the Rena ones, and they actually replace your intake tube, not so much inline like i was thinking...........


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

TrashmanNYC said:


> Thanks, but im actually considering the Hydor in-line heaters now...


 i use the hydor inline heaters and find them an excellent product. i consider them efficient and easy to install, with the only caution, being ease of accidental movement for the temperature dial. twice, i have rolled against it during canister movement, and both times overheated the tank. i now tape over them once set. HTH.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

I have used a Hydor inline heater for last year and a half in my 75G. It seems well built and keeps the temp rock steady. I plan on replacing my traditional heaters with Hydors as the old ones die, I like the cleaner look.

I am curious about the Renas though, anyone else use them ?


----------



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

I've been using the 300w Hydor ETH In-Line Heater for over a year and it works great. I would recommend using one.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

phill said:


> I have used a Hydor inline heater for last year and a half in my 75G.


how many watts?


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

gre said:


> I've been using the 300w Hydor ETH In-Line Heater for over a year and it works great. I would recommend using one.


how big is your tank? i have a Rena XP3 that i'm thinking of adding a 300w hydro but not sure if it will heat up my 125g for my discus


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

I have the 300 watt on my 125 gallon and it keeps my tank steady at 77.5 degrees. typical ambient room temp is anywhere from 64 to 69 degrees F.

I've been very impressed by the heater. I have mine hooked up to an Eheim 2026.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

so a 200w would be fine for a 75g then right?


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

Unless your room temperature was noticeably different from the expected tank temperature, you should be fine.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

TrashmanNYC said:


> so a 200w would be fine for a 75g then right?


Yes, I should have mentioned I have the 200W Hydor, but I also have a baseboard electric heater that runs the full length behind the tank, which helps I'm sure.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

phill said:


> TrashmanNYC said:
> 
> 
> > so a 200w would be fine for a 75g then right?
> ...


the 75 that i will be using it on will be in my living room.....its not right in front of the house heater, but i think it will be okay............


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

lloyd said:


> TrashmanNYC said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but im actually considering the Hydor in-line heaters now...
> ...


I've done the same thing.  
Just happened to touch the water and it was over 30C.
Happy with the product though.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

TrashmanNYC said:


> phill said:
> 
> 
> > TrashmanNYC said:
> ...


i think the baseboard helps a lot........the 200w isnt cutting it.....i have it set on like 84 F and it seems to struggle to hit 77F in the tank....its usually around 76 and change in the tank........should i order the 300 watt one or just add a standard heater on the other side?

Robb


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are you using to push the water through the heater with? Also what is your average room temperature? Might also want to verify the thermometer is reading the tank temperature accurately.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Deeda said:


> What are you using to push the water through the heater with? Also what is your average room temperature? Might also want to verify the thermometer is reading the tank temperature accurately.


its attached to an xp3.......the average room temp is probably around 67-68F.........im gonna try moving the thermometer to the opposite side to see what it reads......


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

well i just looked at it when i got home, the dial was "only" set on 80*........i bumped it up to 84*, so i will see how it looks in an hour or two...........


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would think the heater should be sufficient given the parameters you posted. I mean if the heater setting is 80F then the tank water should be 80F.

The heater is installed vertically with the flow arrow pointing the correct direction, right?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Deeda said:


> I would think the heater should be sufficient given the parameters you posted. I mean if the heater setting is 80F then the tank water should be 80F.
> 
> The heater is installed vertically with the flow arrow pointing the correct direction, right?


yes...........someone told me that the setting is a little off.......


----------

